# Setting strict boundaries



## Fluffy Attalla (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello ! 

We are trying to train my 4 months fluff not to go into certain areas of the house. My house is an open space, no doors. we want fluffy to know that he is not allowed to get out of the kitchen (where he eats/sleeps) unless we allow him to. So how do i set boundaries for fluffy ? 

Additional Information:
- The kitchen is marbled, the rest of the house is wood, which creates a boundary line. 
- we dont want to ruin the houses decor by placing border walls.
- I dont use clickers for training.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm not sure any of us have tried that exactly.
There might be a room that is off limits at the most.
Your baby prob wants to follow you around.
Could you get gates for the kitchen?
They aren't all the baby gate looking kind.
They sell some nice ones, wood & wrought iron (if the bar spacing is okay)
or clear plastic might be tolerable, allthough not as nice looking.

Of course, you _could_ prob teach Fluffy to stay in the kitchen,
but not sure why you'd want to. They like to be close to us.
But maybe you're talking about housetraining.
When you're not home, it makes total sense though, for safety reasons.
But you'd need a barrier for then, as you are not there to enforce the space.

I just realized that I also have an open kitchen.
And Paris & Coco sleep in the kitchen.
But I put an Xpen in the middle of my kitchen.
Not a traditional way of decorating, but I am all about keeping them happy,
and in the central spot of the house for sleeping and mid day nap.
Tucker has a puppy playpen in living room.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I guess that would be possible, but pretty hard to enforce. Would take a lot of diligence and patience that I don't have. But then I like them right beside me all the time. When they are still young and not potty trained well enough though, I use an xpen. Good luck with your training.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I do think it is good to think about training him so young but right now I think you really need to focus on giving him as much love and attention as possible BEFORE training him. Remember he is only 4 months old and you have been gone for most of the time that you have had him so as a first step, you need to be around him as much as possible so that he recognizes you as the pack leader. Once that is done, then he will begin to listen to you and training will become much easier. Is there a specific reason why he should eat, sleep and live only in the kitchen? It seems like it would be a small area for him to live all day, unless your kitchen is huge, that is.


----------

